# Kremlin Rexson EOS 15-C25 Airmix Pump



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Has anyone use the Kremlin Rexson EOS 15-C25 Airmix Pump with the Xcite gun?
Can you please tell me about it.
Thanks, Dan.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Has anyone use the Kremlin Rexson EOS 15-C25 Airmix Pump with the Xcite gun?
> Can you please tell me about it.
> Thanks, Dan.


I started researching them pretty heavy a few weeks ago. I think Kremlin is the way to go. I talked to a buddy who uses them a lot. He said stay away from Graco because the guns are junk.
The 2 things he said that stuck out to me were transfer rates are much higher. An airless is around 30-40% whereas an airmix is upwards of 75%. That means half the materials costs, which in theory would pay for your setup in short order.

The other thing is how the air feathers the edges of the spray fan. Thats the airs primary function, making sure you don't have any fingering. 

I backed away from the idea because I don't do enough fine finishing. 1 or 2 cabinet jobs a year I can handle with an airless, and I'm using Advance. Not something thin like lacquers.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Bender,
Do you think the Xcite gun will work with the Graco 395 FinishPro II, is it woth buying that gun?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

From what I understand (which isn't much...) the air compressor on the 395 is pretty wimpy. I don't think it could keep up with demand. You need a wheelbarrow type 5 HP compressor or something similar.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

The only reason I haven't pull the trigger on this is how big the Air Compressor need to be.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Has anyone use the Kremlin Rexson EOS 15-C25 Airmix Pump with the Xcite gun?
> Can you please tell me about it.
> Thanks, Dan.


 I have never used a Kremlin but have heard nothing but good about them

As i have posted before i have a Binks Comet 4/12 air assisted with a binks AA1500 gun

for fine finish you can't beat a air assisted pump, not sure about the combo units but the dedicated air pump rule

look at this video of me spraying a cabinet door, try it with an airless and the door would be swing everywhere

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-hE5oS4ahE

here is the link to my post on cabinet painting again

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/kitchen-cabinet-painting-orlando-fl-34377/


.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> I have never used a Kremlin but have heard nothing but good about them
> 
> As i have posted before i have a Binks Comet 4/12 air assisted with a binks AA1500 gun
> 
> ...


Can you spray Advance with the Binks comet and how much cfm air compressor you need.
Thanks, Dan.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Can you spray Advance with the Binks comet and how much cfm air compressor you need.
> Thanks, Dan.


I'll pick up a gallon and try but it's sprayed everything we've tried
BM is not much of a option here as only a few stores and none close to my shop but for cabinets i want to try Advance 

as far as cfm in the field we use a 30 gal with 8.8 scfm @ 40 psi
6.9 scfm @ 90 psi

next week i am testing SW Pro Classic alkyd WB hybrid, so i'll try the Advance too

i stopped by our local Habitat Restore last week and picked up 20 cabinet panels ( $1.00 ea ) and i'm doing a small test with some local painters who have never used an assisted pump to give them the chance to use one

SemiproJohn i know your in Mt Dora we'll have to hook up sometime and let you see how we do cabinets and let you spray a few if you would like

.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> I'll pick up a gallon and try but it's sprayed everything we've tried
> BM is not much of a option here as only a few stores and none close to my shop but for cabinets i want to try Advance
> 
> as far as cfm in the field we use a 30 gal with 8.8 scfm @ 40 psi
> ...


Thanks Jeff, you're the best


----------

